# رسالة من تلميذ مصرى الى المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

رسالة من تلميذ مصري


إلى أعزائي المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير .. بخصوص الثورة 

اللي شغالة عندكم متنسوش أنها هتدخل في مادة التاريخ 

واحنا اللي بنحفظ !! فاختصروا من فضلكم leasantr


هههههههههههههه






​


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: رسالة من تلميذ مصرى الى المتظاهرين بميان التحرير*

ههههههههههههههههههه جامده جدا


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: رسالة من تلميذ مصرى الى المتظاهرين بميان التحرير*

*هههههههه
الشعب المصرى غريب
حتى فى الأزمات بيضحك
بأمانه روعه جدا جدا
تسلمى يا غاليه
شكرا جداا*​


----------



## tamav maria (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: رسالة من تلميذ مصرى الى المتظاهرين بميان التحرير*

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوه قوي دي تاسوني
ربنا يكون في عون التلاميذه


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه جامده جدا


 

شكرا الاسد المرقصى لردك الجميل

والصورة الحلوة دى​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

> *هههههههه
> **الشعب المصرى غريب
> حتى فى الأزمات بيضحك
> بأمانه روعه جدا جدا
> ...




طبيعة شعب ومش هيعرف يغيرها ههههههههههه

شكرا جدااا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه قوي دي تاسوني
> ربنا يكون في عون التلاميذه


 
الحمد لله احنا نفدنا

الاجيال الجاية هيدعوا علينا هههههههههه
​شكرا نيتا لردك الجمييل​


----------



## dodo jojo (5 فبراير 2011)

*انا بوجه نفس الرساله..كفايه تارسيخ بقه مش كفاية ثورة القاهره الاولى والثانيه لسه واخدهم السنه دى هيبقى فيه ثالثه كمان..ههههههههههه..شكرا تاسونى*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

> *انا بوجه نفس الرساله..كفايه تارسيخ بقه مش كفاية ثورة القاهره الاولى والثانيه لسه واخدهم السنه دى هيبقى فيه ثالثه كمان..ههههههههههه..شكرا تاسونى *




ههههههههههه اه صح

انت لسة فىبدايات التعليم

الله يكون فى عونك

شكرا دودو لردك الحلو​​​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*+++*​


----------



## نفرتاري (9 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عنده حق حراااااااااااااااااااااام ما احنا الى بندرس
ميرسى يا قمرررررررررر*


----------



## مريم12 (10 فبراير 2011)

*طب تصدقى انا قولت نفس الكلام اخده من على لسانى
هههههههههه
حرااام طب عندى اقتراح نخلص احنا و بعدين يفكروا يضفوها فى التاريخ
ههههههههههه

ميررررسى يا تاسونى

 طلب صغير

لو بيفكروا يحطوها فى التاريخ بلاش يجيبوا الشاى و كنتاكى فى الموضوع

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى يا تاسونى موضوع رائع بجد
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2011)

*عسله قوووووووووى*
*عجبتنى جدااا بجد هههههههههههه

ميرسى ياقمر
*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> +++
> *




شكرا امير لردك الحلو​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عنده حق حراااااااااااااااااااااام ما احنا الى بندرس
> ميرسى يا قمرررررررررر *




هههههههههههه لا انشاء الله ميلحقوش يضيفوها

شكرا نفرتارى لردك الرائع​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> _*طب تصدقى انا قولت نفس الكلام اخده من على لسانى
> هههههههههه
> حرااام طب عندى اقتراح نخلص احنا و بعدين يفكروا يضفوها فى التاريخ
> ههههههههههه
> ...




لالا مش هتلحقوه انشاء الله

هههههههههه ازاى ده اهم حاجة فى الموضوع

الشاى والكنتاكى

شكرا مريم كتير لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

> *عسله قوووووووووى
> عجبتنى جدااا بجد هههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر*




هههههههههههه

شكرا حبيبتى جدا لردك الجميل​


----------



## falfal (11 فبراير 2011)

يا عم احنا على اعتاب تغيير التعليم كلة قول يارب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

الشعب المصرى شعب عظيم


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2011)

> يا عم احنا على اعتاب تغيير التعليم كلة قول يارب


 
ياعم

ياارب هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2011)

> الشعب المصرى شعب عظيم


 
اكيد استاذ سعيد

شكرا ليك


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه


 
شكرا ليك


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
الله يخليكِ للشعب


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
عنده حق التلميذده 
​


----------



## geegoo (14 فبراير 2011)

جامدة يا تاسوني .. شكرا ....


----------



## tasoni queena (24 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه
> الله يخليكِ للشعب


 
يارب ههههههههههههه

شكرا كليمو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (24 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> عنده حق التلميذده


 
الحمد لله نفدنا هههههههههههه

شكرا كوكو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (24 فبراير 2011)

> جامدة يا تاسوني .. شكرا ....


 
شكرا جيجو لردك الجميل


----------

